# AMF Moto Frame ?s



## midwestkustomz (Jun 24, 2007)

I make this a short story (lol).
I owned this bike since 1977.It has been repainted so many times since 
1977.I stripped the frame/forks.Hoping to find the original color,no luck.

Does anyone know what seat would have been on this? 

When i was a kid my uncle removed the original seat & put on a BMX style seat.If you look at the rear drop out,you will see 1 hole on each side.Kinda of like it might of had the Wide BMX box stlye seat with sissy bar??

Anyway,i have the "cast" or "magnesium mags" already repainted.They are Lester mags.if someone needs pics of the mags,i will post them.

Most of all,i just would like to find out what seat should be on it & what model
name it is.Any help would be great,thanks.
Oh yeah..VIN# is stamped on the head tube,"2425??93"


----------



## midwestkustomz (Jun 24, 2007)

Anyone have a guess??


----------



## midwestkustomz (Jun 25, 2007)

Here is 1 of the original mags...maybe this will help....

Notice the "Lester" name stamped onto the mag.







This is the style of seat(first pic) that i think was originally on it(not for sure)because the entire time i rode the bike it had a "regular" style seat.(second pic)


----------



## goldz56 (Jul 22, 2007)

*seat*

i have the seat that you think came on the bike but mine is on i believe a huffy frame   goldz56@aol.com


----------



## KevinM (Oct 28, 2007)

The forks looks like Schwinn/Ashtabula and not a AMF/Huffy/Murray type. Kevin


----------



## midwestkustomz (Jul 12, 2008)

KevinM said:


> The forks looks like Schwinn/Ashtabula and not a AMF/Huffy/Murray type. Kevin




*They are the original AMF forks,they are date stamped,i have own the AMF for a long time*


----------



## Unkle Krusty (Jul 26, 2008)

I would love a set of those mags, those are kewl.


----------



## odds&sods (Aug 5, 2008)

that bike did come with a regular single BMX seat on it. But I would think the "loaf" style saddle was an option as well. the same model was also sold in Sears stores as "the Screamer". it had a unique fork and handle bar arrangement that was all aluminum. I have a pair that I mounted on and old LRV Moxie. here are some pics I managed to gather while doing that project.






notice the fork and bar peeking out on the right side of this pic?





they looked like this.









More to come.


----------



## odds&sods (Aug 5, 2008)

Some sales info for the Sears model Screamer.










The LRV Moxie monoshock I ended up using the fork and bars on. I had to fabricate the whole steer tube assembly to make it work.


----------



## Unkle Krusty (Aug 8, 2008)

I have 2 different sytles of lester mags in great shape for sale or trade. closed 5's and open 5's.


----------



## St Patrick (Oct 14, 2011)

*Amf moto*

I bought this bike with my own money in around 1976(I was 7). I did a remodel later, it was originally a taxi cab yellow with flat black forks. The forks are flat plate aluminum. I am including a pic of the original seat. I was looking for anyone who had or had seen one of these. Sorry no numbers, but I bought it at Sears. Since AMF was making Harley's then(I know bad days for HD) my claim to fame was that it was a Harley. Hope this helps.


----------



## one-adam-twelve (Mar 5, 2012)

St Patrick said:


> I bought this bike with my own money in around 1976(I was 7). I did a remodel later, it was originally a taxi cab yellow with flat black forks. The forks are flat plate aluminum. I am including a pic of the original seat. I was looking for anyone who had or had seen one of these. Sorry no numbers, but I bought it at Sears. Since AMF was making Harley's then(I know bad days for HD) my claim to fame was that it was a Harley. Hope this helps.
> 
> View attachment 28583View attachment 28584




I also had one of these bikes, got it Summer 1978 when I was around 14. Here is a scan of the Sears catalog page. If you ever want to sell it, let me know.


----------



## TheRealBikecity (Mar 5, 2012)

I know were a lot of NOS AMF Motor Frames are at  

They been outside,but will clear up nice


----------



## macr0w (Mar 14, 2012)

Wow! What a waste. Somebody go get those frames. :eek:

Check this out.
http://bmxmuseum.com/forums/viewtopic.php?id=406264


----------



## TheRealBikecity (Mar 14, 2012)

macr0w said:


> Wow! What a waste. Somebody go get those frames. :eek:
> 
> Check this out.
> http://bmxmuseum.com/forums/viewtopic.php?id=406264




Man BMX Museum Sucks! Theres a lot of Cocky A$$HOLES on there!


----------



## macr0w (Mar 15, 2012)

TheRealBikecity said:


> Man BMX Museum Sucks! Theres a lot of Cocky A$$HOLES on there!




You think?

That's why I'm here bro.

I do keep my eye on the for sale section though.


----------



## TheRealBikecity (Mar 15, 2012)

macr0w said:


> You think?
> 
> That's why I'm here bro.
> 
> I do keep my eye on the for sale section though.




................... x2


----------



## St Patrick (Mar 19, 2012)

*Screamer*



one-adam-twelve said:


> I also had one of these bikes, got it Summer 1978 when I was around 14. Here is a scan of the Sears catalog page. If you ever want to sell it, let me know.
> View attachment 44715




OAT,

Thanks for the response. I am not a collector, but this bike is pretty near and dear to my heart. I plan on restoring it to keep. I will let you know if plans change. 

I really appreciate the catalog page.

Cheers.


----------



## one-adam-twelve (Mar 19, 2012)

St Patrick said:


> OAT,
> 
> Thanks for the response. I am not a collector, but this bike is pretty near and dear to my heart. I plan on restoring it to keep. I will let you know if plans change.
> 
> ...




That's cool. Hey, I recently had a sticker shop reproduce the SCREAMER sticker off this bike. SEE PIC. Let me know if you would be interested in a sticker since you are planning to restore the bike. I scanned an original sticker so this repro is right on.


----------

